

If you want attention, support Mac OS X - teppefall
http://labs.teppefall.com/2008/03/if_you_want_attention_support.html
I'm not sure if this is just randomness at play, but I develop software that runs on Windows, Mac and Linux and my download statistics are showing some very interesting tendencies.<p>Almost all the people who download software are Mac users, even though...
======
tlrobinson
_Windows users read my stuff, but almost never download anything. Are they
afraid of software?_

Perhaps Mac users are more trusting of random software on the internet due to
the lack of malware on OS X?

~~~
hbien
That might be true. My sister just got a new laptop (won it from a raffle) and
she refuses to download any software that's not from a major company that she
trusts. She's too scared of getting viruses so she just uses it for web
apps/sites.

